# Baby Feral Pigeon



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

I got a baby pigeon from craigslist. It looks to be about three weeks old. It was found in a nest on the ground with a dead one. One of his legs does not work and he is not eating very much at a time. I am using the plastic bag method.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for helping this little one out and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. It would be helpful to start if you could post up a photo(s) of this little one with a few good shots of the leg in question, so we can try and see what could be wrong.

Here is a link on how to post a photo:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=525049&postcount=15

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, how long have you had him/her ?

Thanks for saving the baby, too !


----------



## Nobody (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for not replying sooner. I was really busy yesterday. I have had him for two days. He seems to be getting the hang of eatting out of the bag. I found out that my uncle is hand raising some baby pigeons and will take this one. Here are some pictures


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

This little guy has a splayed leg on the left, and this needs to be worked on right away, to give the leg the best chance a very good outcome. You will also need to get some micro-pore tape and tape open his toes on that foot, into a normal position, so they look like this \|/ (later in the first link there are photos of taped feet). Here are a few links with the information you will need to fix this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-with-crossed-over-legs-48493.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/im-very-concerned-51734.html

Good luck,

Karyn


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cute lil' ugly feller, ain't he ? 

Good news he is eating more....

Follow those leg instructions...it's very do-able, and more often than not it makes the leg situation a lot better. This is a relatively common problem we see, actually.

Also...what are you feeding him ?

if you uncle knows how to hand-raise, that sounds like a good source. But definitely you need to tape the legs.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the legs are fixed now, at a young age, he will be able to walk. If they are not fixed, he will never be able to walk when he grows up. The earlier this is caught, the better his chances are. It is very possible for you to help this little one. Will you give it a try?


----------



## Don Fischer (May 13, 2011)

Dobato said:


> This little guy has a splayed leg on the left, and this needs to be worked on right away, to give the leg the best chance a very good outcome. You will also need to get some micro-pore tape and tape open his toes on that foot, into a normal position, so they look like this \|/ (later in the first link there are photos of taped feet). Here are a few links with the information you will need to fix this:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/pigeon-with-crossed-over-legs-48493.html
> 
> ...


This is intresting. You can save a baby with a splayed leg? I had one a week or so ago and it had a terrible time getting around. But it did get to food and water so I thought I'd let it take it's chances. Well then I talked about it with my ex, she would try to save everything. She told me she had tried with a couple but couldn't save them. I felt compelled to put it down. I get another I'm going to try and save it.


----------

